# Acer ERecovery



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im trying to reinstall my windows using a recovery disk acer sent me. i recieve an error every time i try. i am in serious need of help. i desperatley need the computer for my school. any help will be great

im receiving an error code it is 

Restore Failed- reason 0xa0000003 
Click OK to restart the computer.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Here are two threads, different forums, that are very similar to what happened to you.

*http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=131190*

*http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=3137785*

They show that the hard disk has to be formatted in the FAT32 filesystem only. That's probably the reason you get the error- if you are using NTFS. Note also the the Recovery can work right from the hidden Recovery partition by booting up and doing this>

*press alt + F10.*

Try it and see. Here also is a lot of Google results, they should also help you. Please if there is any doubt, post back here, we can probably help you with any questions. We would need the system details though.


----------



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

It Is Formated In Ntsf How Do I Reformat?? 

Ps I Only Have Access To The Repair My Computer Option On The Vista Upgrade Dvd


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, If the computer came with XP, and someone upgraded to Vista, (that may have been an *Option* when you bought the computer...) you may have to get rid of Vista, first, reinstall the original operating system, (XP if it was that) and then reinstall Vista.

I am not sure exactly what you installed, perhaps it was Vista only...can you tell us?


----------



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

The Computer Came With Vista. The Hard Drive Was Completley Wiped Out. I Currently Have No Operating System Installed. I Have An Acer System Disk, Recovery Cd And A Vista Anytime Upgrade Cd


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

And, have you gone through the things here...I do not mean, to try them, but read about what they have....or, ASK a tech at Acer.

*http://global.acer.com/support/winvista/faq.htm*

Usually, the Upgrade disk will give you two options, an Upgrade of course, or a clean install which formats the drives...be careful of any added or external drives, as they may also end up formatted


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like you will have to install the FIRST operating system- 

then Vista as an Upgrade, but usually you can do a clean install from an Upgrade disk. 

Look at the forum link I just posted one reply back please.

Q4 in the list "how do use the Acer Upgrade Wizard if I would like to perform a clean install of Vista from an Upgrade disk" 

I hope it works. I think your best bet would be to ask.


----------



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive Tryed A Clean Install And It Could Not Be Completed. An Acer Tech Told Me That If There Is Presently No Operating System To Use The Recovery Disks But Thats Not Working


----------



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ill Try It Again


----------



## przdj918 (Sep 14, 2007)

It worked but about 10 minutes after i logged on i got a blue screen. I restarted and now i get a disk read error when booting


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I am assuming you meant you used the Acer Recovery CD for the original operating system. That should have worked- 

I forgot if I mentioned any warranty, but if there is any left you should get in touch with either the place you bought it from or Acer itself and get it looked at. 

If there is absolutely no warranty- then you can try running the hard disk diagnostic tool that is from the manufacturer of the hard drive inside the computer.... I am not sure how Acere's are set up, but usually you can get the hard disk out and read the brand, model number, etc information. If you already know what it came with, fine, if not, perhaps you have the user guide for the computer which should/might tell you how to get the hard drive out. On most, there is a screw that you open up and a small cover that you take off, and then you can remove the drive. 

If you post the computer model number, I can look up the info at Acer.... there is usually a way to see the original system configuration, and that might tell us what make and size drive it came with so you can get the diagnostic tool and check the condition of the hard disk. 

For notebook computers, the battery itself can be problematic. 

Most notebooks will start up on A/C current without the battery in the compartment, but I am not sure, as I have seen a few that require a battery to be installed, those were quite older machines though. 

When you are trying the reinstall with the Recovery disk, you should have nothing else connected like external drives, printers, USB devices....just the bare neccessities.


----------

